

Joyent Is Great, but We've Switched to Amazon EC2 - misshap
http://blog.davidmisshula.com/blog/2012/11/22/joyent-is-great-but-we-have-switched-to-amazon-ec2/

======
berkay
Many people seem to associate AWS with EC2, and make comparisons with that
assumption. For us EC2 was a small part of the decision. As stated in the
article other AWS services (ELB, SQS, Route53, DynamoDB,etc), multiple
locations, all through APIs were the main factors for selecting AWS as well.

------
lbotos
Does anyone know what "Bode" is? He referenced it as something related to node
but a quick search on DDG and github show nothing.

~~~
misshap
woops! thanks!

------
zdw
Don't use code that only runs on Linux. Swapping one monoculture for another
isn't an improvement.

If you're writing stuff for server use, and it's not being tested on a few
Unix implementations, you're quickly working towards being a single-platform
monoculture. This limits your options if a platform falls out of favor or is
EOL'ed by a vendor.

It's a good thing that OS X is so popular among the hacker set - if it wasn't,
I think the quagmire would be even deeper.

